# MTH new wheels?



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I have read a lot of comments about the look of MTHs rolling stock. I recieved a MTH club caboose and noticed new polished wheel sets on it. I wonder if MTH has changed their wheels for customer complaints over the look of their wheels. The old wheels held up well. Here's the caboose with the new polished wheels:








Here's a new MTH Erie 40' box car I just got with the regular wheels:
























I have heard comments about the detail level or lack of but what about these cars?:








I like their coal car detailing the best. Here's a CSX MTH coupled to a IC USA coal car:








Joe


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, Seems MTH went from sintered silver steel wheels to lathe turned steel wheels maybe?
I'm glad that they did because I would always paint those silver wheels.
The new ones kinda have that darkened look like Aristo wheels.


----------



## dadreier (Jan 2, 2008)

That CP Rail car is certainly not MTH.

Dennis


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one MTH box car and it has the same darkened wheels and the same good level of detail. 

I would bet they changed the wheels based on customer feedback. On some of the very first cars they shipped did in-fact have those light colored silver wheels, but even as soon as their release of the daylight and Freedom passenger cars they were using darkened ones.

Here is a photo of Jerry McColgan's MTH caboose with the light colored wheels: http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/C35.jpg 

I have one MTH box car and it has the darkened wheels like yours does and think the overall car looks good. Good overall detail and has a good solid feel.


Raymond


----------

